# Engine revs up randomly when In park??



## Justcallmerayy (Dec 2, 2019)

I have a brand new 2019 Cruze LS and it has 8,500 miles on it. New hasn’t even had its first oil change since I’ve bought it and last week i put the car in park to get gas and as soon as i did the engine revved up past 1 and back down. It’s been a week and it hasn’t happened again until today. Same thing again revs up right after parking & only for a second. I don’t know if it’s something new programmed for cold starts? It’s been cold here in Florida so usually i let it run 15ish mins before driving. No lights on the dash or anything weird besides this. Has anyone had this happen before?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I once had a tune on my 17 gas.

Put car in gear and motor rev to 3k and dropped before engaging.

I deleted the tune.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes my 2019 RS does that on cold days to heat up the engine quickly then it drops down to normal rpm afterwards.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

This should be moved out of the tutorial library.


----------

